# X2 Mills



## don-tucker (Mar 5, 2010)

Good morning all,an easy question for all the X2 owners,by removing the big bolt at the back will the machine split into two pieces,I am thinking of buying a 2nd hand one and will need to transport it in the boot (trunk) of my saloon car.
Don


----------



## John Rudd (Mar 5, 2010)

Although I've not stripped mine that far, I cant see why the base assy cannot be detached from the column....

You will probably need to re-align the head/spindle/column to the table on re-assembly


----------



## spuddevans (Mar 5, 2010)

don-tucker  said:
			
		

> by removing the big bolt at the back will the machine split into two pieces



Yes in most certainly will, that is how I lifted mine from the crate onto the workbench by myself. 

You can also unscrew the lid to the control box, unplug the motor wires and then unscrew the motor mounting plate and take the motor off to split the weight into 3 if you are handling the mill by yourself.


Tim


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 5, 2010)

yes that will certainly work and the mill comes with a wrench to fit that nut. 
Another and possibly better option is to remove the 3 socket head cap screws that attach the bracket to the base. That way there is less chance of the tram going out of alignment . You will need an 8 mm hex key aka allen wrench for this.
Tin


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes. That's how I got mine in the basement. Just be careful when you loosen it...it's the only thing that holds it on and there's about 90 pounds there that will swing over. Make sure the cable is tied up and won't grab anything as you move it.


----------



## don-tucker (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your quick responce,all I have to do now is win it
Don


----------



## don-tucker (Mar 7, 2010)

The 3 year old X2 went for £385 which is the same price I can get a new one for,allthough it did have a dro on the long travel.Never mind another week or so wait.
Don


----------



## jmshep (Mar 7, 2010)

Hope you enjoy when you do get one.
Just one point though, whichever way you separate the column form the base, do tram the head after you have re installed it. There is plenty of advice on how to do it on this and other forums but if you get stuck don't hesitate to ask here and you are sure to get good advice.


----------



## don-tucker (Mar 10, 2010)

Finally ordered one with Warco,the one with 12" table travel and 550 w motor,on the website they were £475,when I rang them and said that in the ME they were £410 they said I could have it at that price,so that was it.Better than a 3year old for £385.Hope it won't be long,the space on the bench is all ready and the collet chuck is waiting.
Don


----------



## Omnimill (Mar 10, 2010)

Have fun with the new mill, at that price it's not worth buying second hand.

Vic.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 10, 2010)

congrats on the new mill. 
Tin


----------



## tmuir (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats, have fun with your new 'toy' when it arrives.


----------



## don-tucker (Mar 16, 2010)

Today is the day,anytime between 9-5,I'm like a big kid,couldn't sleep last night,thinking of every detail.Is it only me or are there other people like that,been in engineering all my life but this is different,my own miller at last.
Don


----------



## New_Guy (Mar 16, 2010)

lol congratulations i desperately want a mill

dont forget pictures when you get to make some swarft Thm:


----------



## don-tucker (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm 72,Ihope you don't have to wait that long,and Im still waiting ;D


----------



## don-tucker (Mar 16, 2010)

At last ,all stripped down ,cleaned and adjusted,just got to tram it and away we go the runout on my CTC collet chuck is less than a thou,
Very happy so far.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Don


----------



## spuddevans (Mar 16, 2010)

You know, I have spotted a real problem with your setup.....





It's far too clean :big: :big: :big: :big: :big: :big: :big: :big:


Joking aside, that looks like a great setup you have there, you will have many happy hours at the wheels of both machines. 


Tim


----------



## mklotz (Mar 16, 2010)

I would never allow a clock in my shop. A hobby shop is a place to lose track of time, not a place to track lost time.


----------



## New_Guy (Mar 16, 2010)

nice shop Thm: whats your first project going to be?


----------



## don-tucker (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't know about new project,I need to finish my Minnie traction engine but I like the Mine engine featured on here,I think I will have a go at that to get back into the swing.
I have been thinking hard about DROs for the mill,but am coming to the conclusion that maybe the dials and scales will be good enough.
Don


----------



## Paulsv (Mar 17, 2010)

I really like the board behind your lathe, which holds all the chuck keys, wrenches, etc. that you need for the lathe. I keep setting them down anywhere, and having to search for them. I believe I'll copy that idea!


----------



## don-tucker (Mar 17, 2010)

I made the same for the mill
Don


----------

